# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for October 2015

## PercyLucid

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Meet yourself and ask them what they have been wanting to tell you. _(AnotherDreamer)_
*Basic Task ii* - Follow a DC unnoticed, describe what they do and/or where they go! _(Higat)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Find your sleeping body, go to sleep next to it. _(Sensei)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Turn into a ghost and over-shadow one of your Dream Characters. You can overshadow a human being, an animal, an inanimate object, or even another ghost by phasing completely into the host's body. Have fun! Stay as long as you can in the host's body and then ask them if they remember what happen? _(Lauraw)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Morph into an ant at your house and go into a tiny hole and explore it. _(Stenl3)_

----------


## PercyLucid

Have fun and good luck chaining your wings  :smiley:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

This time that are some interesting tasks. i will for sure participate! 

Have Fun everybody!  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

"Advanced Task i - Find your sleeping body, go  to sleep next to it. (Sensei)"


Ha ..............When I find my  sleeping body I molest it  ::yddd::

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> "Advanced Task i - Find your sleeping body, go  to sleep next to it. (Sensei)"
> 
> 
> Ha ..............When I find my  sleeping body I molest it



like in a sexual way O.o  :smiley:  i am already excited about your DJ entry

----------


## woblybil

> Quote Originally Posted by woblybil  View Post
> "Advanced Task i - Find your sleeping body, go to sleep next to it. (Sensei)"




Ha ..............When I find my sleeping body I molest it 






> like in a sexual way O.o  i am already excited about your DJ entry



Oh-Yeah!  I just turn myself into a girl and have at it..... You aint seen nothin yet, There's a few of us on here too  ::yddd::

----------


## kilham

Amazing basic tasks!!!

----------


## woblybil

9/29
2:20pm Rainy day I nap and hit the bed with the cat sleeping on the headboard. As I dozed off I was instantly riding a bicycle with a DV'rs Avatar riding beside me and recognized the Avatar and thought "This is a dream"
*Spoiler* for _See what I mean_: 



 I could see back up her blue dress flapping in the wind and instantly the bikes were gone as I flew head first up her dress and buried my face in her underpants, Just then the cat landed on me and woke me up thinking WTF, Not even a sniff




 These things are rigged  ::yddd::

----------


## KestrelKat

lol woblybil never fails to amuse.

----------


## PercyLucid

All right folks.

Let's all see your alter-ego self this month, and guess what, your alter-ego it is just an ant... what you can do as an ant... well beloved oneironauts, will be up to you!

Have fun!

----------


## PercyLucid

> Ha ..............When I find my sleeping body I molest it 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh-Yeah!  I just turn myself into a girl and have at it..... You aint seen nothin yet, There's a few of us on here too







> 9/29
> 2:20pm Rainy day I nap and hit the bed with the cat sleeping on the headboard. As I dozed off I was instantly riding a bicycle with a DV'rs Avatar riding beside me and recognized the Avatar and thought "This is a dream"
> *Spoiler* for _See what I mean_: 
> 
> 
> 
>  I could see back up her blue dress flapping in the wind and instantly the bikes were gone as I flew head first up her dress and buried my face in her underpants, Just then the cat landed on me and woke me up thinking WTF, Not even a sniff
> 
> 
> ...




LOL.... That would be interesting hahaha.

And about the cat, I have two cats and years ago in a lucid dreaming task, I had to witness the Death harvest a soul. Well, I had to ask death to reap my own soul because I was waking up while my cat was purring and walking on me. I had time to do it though... last second.

----------


## anderj101

Some really good ones this month! If I can find myself, I'm totally having my way with myself.  :smiley: 

Is that ant making duckface while taking a selfie?

----------


## oneiroer

These all sound very cool!  :smiley: 
I think I will try

 '*Basic Task ii - Follow a DC unnoticed, describe what they do and/or where they go! (Higat)'
*
and

*'Advanced Task ii* - Turn into a ghost and over-shadow one of your Dream Characters. You can overshadow a human being, an animal, an inanimate object, or even another ghost by phasing completely into the host's body. Have fun! Stay as long as you can in the host's body and then ask them if they remember what happen? _(Lauraw)_ '

----------


## Acmic

Hopefully going to remember Basic II, sounds very cool.

----------


## cooleymd

I don't know how I feel about these tasks, I surely wouldn't want to try to sleep in a dream.  Guess I'll go for the follow a DC, but if she doesn't lead me back to a sorority house, I'm gonna blame Higat for wasting my lucid  :smiley:

----------


## LucasPotter

Oh, interesting!  ::D:  Can't wait to get lucid and try this!

----------


## imazu

The only one I'm really interested in is Basic ii (I like Basic i but I feel like Basic ii is way more achievable for me right now).. I kinda wish there were some Halloween related tasks..  :Sad:

----------


## kilham

*Well, this was interesting.  Ive never tried to find me in a dream. But here it is:
Its 4 am and Im having trouble sleeping because Im overthinking about a problem, finally I relax and try to WILD: 

Once Im in I try to follow some characters, but gravity in this dream is kind of different, my movements are too slow, by the time I move my head to a specific direction following a DC they have  disappeared or my brain seems to have trouble in creating the scene faster. It feels like being in a movie or in those first person games where you have a limited range of view and cant move your head quickly. Anyway, the DCs didnt make anything spectactular, they just kept on walking.
I try next task which is finding myself, there are many people and I shout to the dream I want to find myself, moments later I see myself at the distance but when she sees me, she turns and run, I try to follow her but its almost impossible because Im in a place full of columns like this: 

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-XINPziz_eu...0/P1000706.JPG

But at the same time, many I appeared, with different clothes I have theres even one that carries a bag that I had forgotten I have, its funny to see that, but every time I try to approach one of them, they run away from me....those bit**es... Finally I stop trying to follow them and just ask the dream to find one of them just to ask something. I turn around and theres another one in front of me. I ask her: what have you been wanting to tell me?, but she only stares with that kind of look that means WTF do you mean?- I try to repeat the question in many ways and she finally took me by the shoulders and say tomorrow everything its going to be ok.  I know what she means because the communication with DCs its always kind of telephatic, it includes more information than the words, but anyway I ask what do you mean by that?, she answers its about what you have been thinking but tomorrow everything its going to be ok  

I woke up almost crying because I felt some kind of protection from my different I and knowing that tomorrow everything its going to be ok.*

----------


## woblybil

I'm having the lucid's, I'm doing the tasks, But my recall only gets bits and pieces..Enough to know what I did but not enough for a whole story........
Crap  ::yddd::

----------


## LucasPotter

> I figured I had to do the TOTM, so I shouted "ME" and it was a bit like chat (I was there for quite a while yesterday). Another me showed up and I was like "So what were you going to tell me?" and then the other me started yelling "FUCK YOU, YOU STUPID LITTLE FAGGOT, JUST FUCK YOU AND LEAVE ME ALONE" and he ran away.



*02/10/2015* - I did Basic I!  ::D:

----------


## imazu

Did Basic ii!

I become lucid in my house and C is there. I think of the task to follow someone unnoticed, but C has already noticed me so it can't be him. I crawl out of a window into the night and as I fly into the open countryside it becomes dusk (silly dream time). I find a crowd of country folk having a party at a farm. I glide in slowly and silently, focusing on two DCs who are together, and land on the edge of the roof of a make-shift stage. People are getting ready to line dance. I peek over the edge and watch the pair of DCs. It's an old man and his little granddaughter, hand in hand. I watch as they walk around and talk to other DCs, dance a little, talk some more. It's getting a little boring until the old man starts to look up towards where I am all of a sudden. I duck back quickly and he doesn't see me. I decide this is probably enough for the task and fly off to other adventures.

Not extremely impressive, I know.. but hey :/

----------


## dolphin

I did basic ii. The DC ended up noticing me but I don't thing she noticed me following her. DC don't care anyways!

I tried to become invisible but I ended up flying into the air. I thought this would be a good way to follow a DC. I saw a young Japanese lady so I decided to follow her. She walked into the living room. She got on a bike and rode it down a hall into the computer room. In the computer room I see the bike in the corner and the lady on a man's lap on a chair in front of a computer. On the computer it looked like a sports page. She said she would get a glass of water and left the room. I followed her as she walked into the kitchen. She addressed me while I was still in the air, "Can you get us some water? Then you can teach us how to make cheesecake!" I said ummmm....ok. I woke up.

October TOTM basic ii - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Lang

When I was first starting out with coming invisible in a lucid dream, I recall starting out with closing my eyes and imagining a sphere of white light around me. Then I would imagine that the light starts to get blurry. It then takes on the colors and shapes of the environment around me. I remember fading into the light, becoming a part of it, and I completely disappear into the camouflage of the circle of light around me. Now, becoming invisible really comes so easy to me that I don't even notice it anymore.

Anyways, I have done some already. Unfortunately, I'm a little more busy and I've been sick and I need to find time to write them up on here on DV.  :wink2: .

----------


## LucidRanma

Finally...

So I tried this a couple nights ago, but failed. I thought I was supposed to have a conversation with a DC that was meaningful. Stupid dream memory. But I got lucid last night and got a task done.

Anyways, I really didn't expect to be able to do this as I have a hard time summoning DCs. But I managed to get myself to appear to me. He wouldn't look me in the eyes though. Like literally, I grabbed his face, but he kept looking up at the ceiling. Dream me is weird. Anyways, I asked him what he wanted to tell me. His answer was "I want to eat..." I couldn't understand his last word, and he was speaking kind of low, so I asked again. The word was really weird. It might have been muffins, but my mind was picturing some kind of Hostess baked good thing, so maybe that's what he was talking about.

That's Basic Task 1 done for the month. I'd hoped for something more exciting, but waking up this morning, I am hungry. So maybe he had a point.

----------


## Xanous

Wow. Interesting tasks.

----------


## bemistaken

Wow! I've got to talk to myself and see what happens...when I do that in waking life I don't get much feedback!  :Cheeky:

----------


## anderj101

I got lucky lucid with the help of a malfunctioning elevator and mostly remembered the Adv II ToTM. I forgot to ask the DC what happened, but I did crawl inside a DC for a bit. Maybe wing-worthy? Maybe not?  :smiley:  





> I push myself through the door and fly up to the DC. He stands there rather still, giving me a nervous look, almost knowing that something weird is about to happen. I fly around him a couple more times, then try to push myself inside of him. I get my arms in, then he pulls away from me a bit. I back up a little, then hit him full force, but I end up passing all the way through and coming out the other side. I turn around and more carefully align myself with him and manage to stay inside for a bit longer. It feels kinda warm and squishy while inside - very weird and mildly uncomfortable. I can see that I am standing inside something as there is a slightly opaque layer in front of me. It takes quite a bit of effort to keep myself inside the DC. It's kind of like balancing on top of a ball as even the slightest movement causes me to fall outward. I step out of him and look to see they he has quite a terrified look on his face. I giggle, them fly off and go back out through the door without opening it.



Full DJ Entry here.

----------


## bemistaken

Wow, that was fast!  Don't know if this count (didn't see my body) but here goes...
Got lucid last night and found myself floating above my bed facing the ceiling and I 'flipped' over to lay down next to my sleeping body but I didn't see it. I did see my husband on his side of the bed and my side of the bed was empty (but really messy, like the sheets and pillow was out of order???).  Anyway, I attempted to squeeze in the middle of where I was 'suppose' to be and next to my husband. It worked for a hot second and then I somehow got sucked back into my body that I couldn't see and I woke up.  But this was still so cool to attempt!  ::content::

----------


## Verre

I did Basic Task ii in what was in all other respects a non-lucid dream, so I'll post it here as a peculiar sort of failure. Full dream here: Maguro Festival

Excerpt relevant to the TOTM:




> While walking down the sidewalk, I saw some women holding cameras. I assumed they were photographers for the festival. This reminded me of the TOTMs, so I tried to remember the one I had prioritized. Oh right: if I see a DC, I should follow him or her. I picked one of the photographers, a black woman with her hair bound in two pigtails, and started shadowing her as she walked down the street.
> 
> The DC only walked about fifteen feet before she turned around again, so I turned as well and continued following her. She walked back to the place where I had first spotted her and stopped again. What was she doing? I studied her closely, trying to understand her behavior. She wasn't taking any pictures; her camera hung ignored around her neck. However, she seemed to be posing to display her fur coat to best advantage. Suddenly I understood: she had put on a gorgeous costume for the festival, so now she was walking up and down the sidewalk in order to be seen!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> *NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
> Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
> *Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
> If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!
> 
> Introduction:
> This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.
> 
> *Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*
> ...



Crazy, I just had a dream where I met myself. I am going to try this.

----------


## Intet

Last night I got lucid and attempted Advanced Task I, but I woke up before I could complete it.

*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



I was inside a car parked in a residential neighborhood. I got out to use the bathroom, and left the car door open. The dream then cut to me coming back from the house where I had used the bathroom. Many of the other cars on the street, not just the one I was in, had their doors open. I also saw a mail carrier delivering mail. When I got back to the car, I realized I was dreaming. This realization immediately caused a false awakening in which I seemed to wake up in the car. I looked through the windshield and saw a dragon made of darkness flying through the sky in the distance. This prompted me to do a nose pinch RC, and when I could breathe through my pinched nose I concluded that I was still dreaming. I decided that I wanted to get out of the car by walking through the wall instead of using the door, so I tried pushing through the closed door in front of me. It stayed solid, so I decided to try going backward instead. I started running backward, passed through the wall in front of me without resistance, and continued running backward a ways down the street at a faster pace than I could run IWL. I remembered that one Task of the Month was to find my sleeping body and go to sleep next to it, so I looked in the window of a car. My sleeping body was there, but I woke up immediately after I saw it.

----------


## KestrelKat

Having trouble even normal dreaming right now; stress from work, new apartment that I'm not totally used to yet, noise waking me up too often... Hopefully I'll be able to get back on the dreaming track before the month is over...!

----------


## Baron Samedi

_This was two dreams. In the first one, I actually did a TOTM advanced task before I read the post of the task. I decided to continue the dream and do the one of the basic tasks._


*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 



I am standing in circular stone room. *There is a man with his back to me performing a ritual over a cauldron.* The walls are lined with shelves full of books and jars of varying powders and liquids. The magician is wearing a black cape and boots.* He seems unaware of my presence.*

He suddenly turns to me.

He is me. He is Otherme, from my dreams on the Moon years ago. He looks so different now. He has long bushy eyebrows, and a long moustache and goatee. He has deep set wrinkles in his face, and seems a lot more year-worn.

"Oh, it's you. You finally got here. I've been summoning you, Nomad. What the hell? Why did you take so long?"

I feel confused. "I don't know." *I look at my hands. They look ghost-like. Weird.* 

"_Advanced Task ii - Turn into a ghost and over-shadow one of your Dream Characters. You can overshadow a human being, an animal, an inanimate object, or even another ghost by phasing completely into the host's body. Have fun! Stay as long as you can in the host's body and then ask them if they remember what happen?_" Accomplished!

"Don't you know you are astrally projecting into my physical realm?"

"This is dream!"

"No, keep telling yourself that, bub."

_I wake up, and return to the dream the next day._

I float up out of bed, and go through a crystal ball into Otherme's magic study room. 
*
"You got something to tell me?"

"You are amazing!" 
*

_ TOTM:Basic Task i - Meet yourself and ask them what they have been wanting to tell you._  -Accomplished! 

I get sucked into his eyes." I see a mess of dreams from the past. I feel epic. 

"I AM THE GOD OF NOTHING!" I roar. 

I teleport to the Temple of Nothing on the Moon. Sarnox appears, my skull-faced High Priest, and gives me a bony hug.

We step out on to the landing pad at the top of the stairs of the ziggurat. There is a image on the pad of a jaguar fighting an anaconda, which changes to an image of a were-jaguar and WinterFae-Selene. 

I look out over the City of Nothing. I see my worshippers below that have evolved into the information age, with laptops and celphones in their grass huts. I laugh. The City is overgrown with all kinds of trees and vines. I love it. 

"Time to hit the bong, Juargawn." Sarnox and I sit, and he hits a bong that has appeared in his hands. He hands it to me.

"Hell yeah, my dog."

He laughs, because he was my dog when I was a boy in his past life. 

I light the weed with a flame shooting out from my finger. I take a massive inhale. I blow it out, and it forms a cloud the size of a bus in front of us. Sarnox laughs uproariously. I blow air at it, and make it form into two dragons battling, then it dissipates. 

"Beat that, Gandalf!" I chuckle. 

"Are you good, my dog?"

"Hell yeah."

"Me too. This shit is good. Who grew it?"

"You, Juargawn."

"What is it called?"

"Zero God."

"Fuck yes. I am going to grow Zero God in real fucking life."

"This is real fucking life, my nigga!"

"Holy shit, Sarnox, you're right!"

"Of course."

"No, I'm Black. Why does my family pretend we're not part Black? It's fucking annoying."

"You know my bitch of a mother hated me just because I looked like my black lab dad. Yup, she's a breed-ist. Pure German Shepherd, that Nazi bitch." 

We start laughing our asses off, and then I toss my bong off the ziggurat into the village below, shouting, "Heads UP!" 

My worshippers move out of the way, and the bong breaks in the village square near their fountain. They pick up the pieces and pour them in a trough made of lava. They put the trough on a fire, and melt the glass. Then, they pour it into a mold, and a magician appears in a red and black robe and breathes on the mold. It moves and stands up, a living hot glass statue of me. Weird! 

"Oh fuck? Did I do the Task of the Month?"

"What the fuck are you talking about?" Sarnox says.

"I don't remember. Halloween? October?" 

A bunch of pumpkin vines suddenly crawl out of the ground and grow all over the village. Pumpkins grow in two seconds to the size of hippos. I laugh at my power. 

"Haloween!" I shout at the ground. 

Zombies clamber out of the ground. "Oh fuck. I hate zombies."

Suddenly Michael Jackson's Thriller music blasts from out of nowhere, and the zombies start doing the dance. Sarnox and I run down the ziggurat, and join in their dance. There is a bright blast of light in the sky, and Michael Jackson floats down out of a portal wearing a white suit with no tie, and a dapper white fedora, white shoes with black socks, and one white glove covered in diamonds. His head is down, and his left gloved hand is pointing to the sky, and one knee is bent. He snaps and changes position, then spins and looks at me. He looks like he did before the surgery. His face morphs into an ugly zombie face, and he leads us in the Thriller zombie dance. Its so epic. The music fades, and the zombies disappear into nothing. Michael Jackson remains, looking at me, smiling.
Im alive my friend. They will never find me. Dont worry.
I knew it! I exclaim. He hugs me, and it feels so real, and I realize he feels so small, then I realize I am nine feet tall. I feel myself in my giant were-jaguar body. How strange! I look into his eyes.
Youre alive, I barely whisper.
Yes, he says quietly. AND THEY WILL NEVER FIND ME! he shouts, rocketing toward the sky with his gloved fist in the air. He screams his epic primal scream, HAAAAAAAAAAAA! Then, laughs maniacally, flying into a bright sun portal in the sky, and with a flash, hes gone. 
Sarnox and I teleport to the top of the ziggurat, and high-five each other. Dude, that was so fucking epic! Yes! 
I snap my fingers, and WinterFae, my wife appears. She is so sexy wearing a belly dancing outfit. She leaps to me and kisses me. What are you, my genie? I ask. 
Sure, Nove, call me anytime!
Your dream body was sleeping when my dream body woke up.
I didnt know that was possible.
I guess it is, because you were.
She turns to Sarnox, and he becomes Samuel my old dog, and wags his tail and grins at her. She pets his head and gives him a treat. I fucking love beans and almond butter! he grins. 
What do you want to do, Nove? Winter asks me.
Lets have a concert!
Okay, she giggles. I clap my hands and giant subwoofers the size of semi trucks appear out of the ground. 

_I am the god of the fucking Green Moon
When I speak, my verse goes Boom
The Bass rocks your face, and the bass booms the room
The walls vibrate with the subsonic sound
Pachyderms send through the beast underground 
mushrooms grow from the shit you found
eat those lil bitches instead of beef by the pound 
a pound of flesh is blood on the ground
boom bitch boom bitch boom bitch boom!
subsonic bass goes straight to your brain 
subliminal make you act insane 
Im on the Delta Low, where are you?
Do you fool with the fools who do voodoo?
Do you fuck with the ones you fuck you?
What do you do with the time you screw?
What would you do if it was just me and you?
Time after time, we drink the fine wine of Lucidity,
Lucifer, Lord Satan is the god of my dreams,
Gawn is the god of the Warriors of the Dream
Time is no enemy for my immortality,
Life is the Law of my morality,
Blood is sacred, and Life is the Dream,
Rip the edge of reality, and scream at the seams,
Run for the sun, and ride the mean seas,
I am Juargawn, the god of the Green
Moon! Boom! Moon! Boom! Moon! Boom!
I AM THE GOD OF NOTHING!_ 

WinterFae bellydances as I emcee. My worshippers in the village cheer, and dreamers from all over the Moon and Urth appear and dance in the audience. People smoke weed, and a huge cloud floats over the audience. 
Fuck this shit is epic! I exclaim as the song ends. DJ HI-TEK appears behind us and drops the bass. 
I dive into the audience and crowd surf. I smile at the sun and the dream fades.

----------


## invisible

That's hilarious!

----------


## Baron Samedi

Bonus task failed attempt:

October TOTM Bonus freakin Nightmare Edit DJ Entry
by Baking Nomad
, Today at 08:34 (The Nomad Chronicles)

    I am lying in bed. There are ants on me. Hmm. Weird. I brush them off. My bedroom setting disappears. I am now lying on a mound of earth, about 8 feet long and four feet wide at the base, and about three feet high. Ants crawl over me, trailing some sticky thread like spiders.
    I am amused by this, and just watch the scene play out. I am in a sunny jungle somewhere that feels like southeast Asia. Then, the ants start making a kind of creepy hissing and chirping noises. They crawl into my ear. I try to stand up. I can't. The ones in my ear tell me I am going to die soon. I am bound. They will slowly eat me alive for revenge. Revenge against the humans.
    "We eat! We eat! We eat!"

    The fucking ants tear into my flesh with their powerful tiny mandibles. Fuck them. this is my dream. I try to move, and teleport past their bonds, but I am bound like a fly in a spider's death-cocoon. I morph into a pile of dust and sand, and the wind blows me out of their evil trap, and the rest of me pours out on to the ground.

    The ants are enraged because I am no longer edible.

    "I am just trying to see the world from your perspective," I tell them. Suddenly, I am tiny or they are big. I don't know. There is an ant with arms and a sword in front of me. I also have a sword. This giant ant wants to kill me. He is about 12 feet away, and charges me. I throw my sword, and it lodges right in his head. Suddenly there are thousands of ants crawling up my legs stinging me. I scream in pain, and wake up.

    I am in bed. I look at my hands. They are swirly and ghost like. "I am glad I was able to wake myself up!" I say.

----------


## EbbTide000

Ok ... I don't read these LD tasks (usually) because I am not usually a Lucid Dreamer. I'm here now because I'm following WakingNomad (Baking Nomad). 


*Spoiler* for _quote_: 







> [CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> Introduction:
> This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.
> 
> *Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*
> 
> ...








Also

In Baking Nomad's new dream experiment we get to choose a familia (an animal that we can be, sometimes), in the Shared Lucid Dreaming Location. Which is Hawaii by the way. I remembered my dream adventures with and as, Buckello my pet mouse from 2012. He was swift and tiny like * an ant*. I am seriously thinking of being Buckello sometimes in BakingNomad (WakingNomad) Share Dream location.

These don't count, I know. Just coincidences.

Here is the thread about Buckello the mouse I bought to share dream with ...

♥

http://www.dreamviews.com/beyond-dre...275-mouse.html

♥(18 replies 1380 views)
That is 76.66666666667 views per reply. Heeheehee

----------


## Verre

Attempted a couple TOTMs last night. First I spent some time on what I thought was a basic task, except that I was completely led astray by false memory: 





> I had reviewed the TOTMs during my WBTB, and was very confident in my recollection that one of the basic tasks was to blow a car horn! That will be easy, I figured, since I'm already driving a car... in fact, I feel bad because it's almost too easy. Dream took care of that, so when I pressed the horn, no sound came out. I ended up putting a lot of concentration into trying to coax some sound out of the horn, and the best I could get was a kind of doorbell buzz.



My memory of advanced task ii was better, at least: 





> After giving up on my efforts to make the car horn sound louder or more realistic, I pulled over to the side of the road, and got out of the car with the two women. We were on a small rural road with a nice view over some fields. Now I wanted to try one of the advanced tasks, to pass into a DC's body. As I approached one of the women with this intention, I noticed her appearance had changed: previously she had been a fully-clothed middle-aged woman of non-descript appearance. Now I was walking toward the body of a nude young woman with no head! It wasn't that the head had been chopped off, her body just ended at the neck, a smooth stump.
> 
> I didn't let this deter me and walked right into the body. I realized that the lack of a head was handy: since the only "headspace" I was occupying was my own, I didn't feel any confusion about my identityalthough it made the task less interesting than it might have been. However, I began to suspect that since the body had been facing me as I merged with it, now my head might be attached backwards! This thought was so disconcerting that I woke up before I could look down and check.

----------


## Lang

Here! 


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task ii_ : 



_• Date 9/25/2015 for Task of the Month
• Time log starting time - 9:00 pm
• The supplements that you took before bed: Never
• Was it a DILD or a WILD- DILD.
• Note: I was sick, with Pneumonia.
 •Lucid Goal(s): Basic ii
_ here: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/laur...am-task-70707/
_
here: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/laur...am-task-70707/
_

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, this has been a weak month in compare to others, but we still have 12 days to complete, so go for it!

For those who already completed then, it is time to vote for next month suggestions  :smiley:  More information:

http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2176201

Good luck!

----------


## Lang

_Tasks for this month:

Basic Task i  Completed. - Meet yourself and ask them what they have been wanting to tell you. (AnotherDreamer)
Basic Task ii Completed.- Follow a DC unnoticed, describe what they do and/or where they go! (Higat)

Advanced Task i Failed.- Find your sleeping body, go to sleep next to it. (Sensei) 
I tried to do the Advanced Task i - Find your sleeping body, go to sleep next to it! But, failed!! I had no trouble finding my sleeping body but, when I got close enough, my body was covered in ANTS!! I woke up! Someone woke me up! 

Advanced Task ii Completed. - Turn into a ghost and over-shadow one of your Dream Characters. You can overshadow a human being, an animal, an inanimate object, or even another ghost by phasing completely into the host's body. Have fun! Stay as long as you can in the host's body and then ask them if they remember what happen? (Lauraw)

BONUS TASK!!_ *Uncompleted.* - Morph into an ant at your house and go into a tiny hole and explore it. (Stenl3)


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task i_ : 





_
•Lucid Goal(s): Lucid Basic Task i - Meet yourself and ask them what they have been wanting to tell you._ 
Here: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/laur...am-totm-70743/

----------


## woblybil

Finally!

 Completed advance task II

Short too.

10/20
9:00am (second dream) 
 I woke up to go to the bathroom but there were no walls and I looked back at myself sleeping but for some reason had no interest in disturbing me even tho it was a task so I set off to see what else I could get up to, I flew out into the semi darkness and down the way I saw a construction site with people working outside on a wall then I remembered another task and flew inside the empty building, It was cool with wet muddy floors and I looked out thru the walls and saw a girl and a guy on a scaffold laying bricks, I became a ghost/spirit (or something) and went inside the walls and as the girl added a brick to the wall I (The wall) said "Thank You" The girl hardly noticed so on the next brick she laid I said "Thank You, That feels so good" This time she said "Who are you, Where are you" I went out of the wall into her arm and into her (Completely! I wasn't ready for this) Instantly the whole thing of being part of her became sexual but like a whole body thing and it kind of scared me so I left back out thru her arm into the wall, still kind of shaken from the whole deal I woke up. 
I wasn't sure I liked what it did (It felt almost too good) but now I'm going to have to try it again  ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

::ghosttown:: 
Sure gets lonely out here  ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

> Well, this has been a weak month in compare to others, but we still have 12 days to complete, so go for it!
> 
> For those who already completed then, it is time to vote for next month suggestions  More information:



Wings please, We can't vote without flappers  ::yddd::

----------


## KestrelKat

got lucid last night but was having too much fun with Zukin to care about TOTM lol

Will keep trying until there's no time!

----------


## bemistaken

> Wow, that was fast! Don't know if this count (didn't see my body) but here goes...
> Got lucid last night and found myself floating above my bed facing the ceiling and I 'flipped' over to lay down next to my sleeping body but I didn't see it. I did see my husband on his side of the bed and my side of the bed was empty (but really messy, like the sheets and pillow was out of order???). Anyway, I attempted to squeeze in the middle of where I was 'suppose' to be and next to my husband. It worked for a hot second and then I somehow got sucked back into my body that I couldn't see and I woke up. But this was still so cool to attempt!



Did this not count for wings for the month of October??? I'm just now realizing I did not get an answer.  

Wings or no wings?  :Uhm:

----------


## imazu

Seems like lots of people are missing their wings :C Someone plz halp!

P.S.: I have mine, don't worry bout me

----------


## PercyLucid

Tomorrow the ToTM for November will go life!

I cannot give wings... I do not have that power, so sorry!!

What happened with the votes this month? This has been a very weak month! You guys still have one more day to vote, go ahead!

If you do not have wings but you have completed the ToTM please vote here and I will account them.

----------


## PercyLucid

Those of you who are winged, please go to the Lucid Task Club, Novemeber ToTM is here!

*Note:* If you completed the ToTM but you have no wings, please send me a PM and I will PM you the Tasks so you can get started.

If you haven´t completed this month ToTM, you still have a chance. The morning of the 31st, November ToTM will go life!

----------


## Icyice

I completed basic ii last night, but it seems a bit late to report that now.  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

> I completed basic ii last night, but it seems a bit late to report that now.



Well, still report it  :smiley:  Even though wing removal is imminent is good to share it, but just do it next time  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

And the ToTM for Novemember is here  :smiley:  

It will be and will not be an easy bonus task  ::D: 

 :lock:

----------

